
Cement – A Framework for the CLI Ninja - nikolay
http://builtoncement.com/
======
bpizzi
I guess a more meaningful title would be "Cement – A Python Framework for
building CLI applications".

~~~
Loque
A very good suggestion, I had no idea that was what it was - also the word
"Ninja" is non-descriptive, has negative connotations, links to "cowboys" in
various industries (and more)... I actually closed the tab straight away - I
have a busy day ahead and don't want to spend time wading through "cool" words
to work out what something is. Hope that is helpful!

